# T-Wrecks Salvage raceway



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

construction of my track finally. I had to give up my work bench but atleast I have a track 17 X 2, runs counterclock wise, each lane 22V. wall wart. no power drops that I can find so far.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

now the biggest problem is how to stay warm in an unheated garage in the winter.:freak:


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Wanted to give thanks to Nutter Dave for the track name and car sponsor-ship also Dennis(Partspig) for the parts etc.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Cool layout. Looks long and FAST! I like the big end curves that look the same at first glance, but aren't. A dragstrip, too? Looks fun!


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

looks great!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

WTG Bill... T-Wrecks just seemed to fit that dinosaur green Avanti... you might say to a "T".


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

41-willys said:


> now the biggest problem is how to stay warm in an unheated garage in the winter.:freak:


hey,
insulate the walls & overhead door w/ cheap styrofoam panelling insulation..
ceiling 2 if need b....

and get a portable elect. radiator heaters (wally-wold, lowes, home depot, ect..)

w/ i did in my 16 x 8 cave :thumbsup:

:thumbsup:Bubba 123


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

thanks for the Idea. did you put it over the studs or between the studs? also did you glue it or nail it?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Same as Bubba*



41-willys said:


> now the biggest problem is how to stay warm in an unheated garage in the winter.:freak:


Bill,

My slot cave is in the house and suffers from overheat.

Although I'm in a fairly temperate area it still gets chilly here. My attached garage/1:1 shop is a whole nuther deal. It has one measley vent from the heating system; an arrangement that is scarcely adequate. When I'm working, I use an electric space heater to bump things up. Generally I try to plan ahead and turn it on a bit beforehand. As long as I dont expect too much from it, things have been better. Granted, if forgotten, it will spin your meter and it'll appear on your power bill.

Additionally, over time I've increased the efficiency some by replacing the seal on the garage door, the base wiper on the back mandoor, the side window to a vinyl type, and added insulation where possible. Draft and leak patrol if you will. Ultimately this arrangement allows me to paint, cure epoxies/resins and work comfortably through the winter if need be. 

Perhaps you can do same by tightening up the perimeter, and springing for a few extra watts of comfort.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Thanks Bill, I will have to go on leak patrol


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Guess I doofed out and forgot to mention that I've always really liked "dogbone" styled layouts. Good luck!


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

.





We updated the Raceway with Old School Lap Counting, Guard Rails, Crash Walls


----------



## SpiderRPM (Nov 2, 2011)

Love these long, thin tracks. I used to rock tracks like that back in the day with 
banked curves. Good work, man. And good use of space.


----------



## SpiderRPM (Nov 2, 2011)

Also, have you looked into the torpedo style garage heaters? I work 
in the garage a lot..and I live in Michigan. I picked up one of the 
torpedo style heaters for $50 off craigslist and it was the best money
I ever spent. 

The reason I like them so much is because you can fire it up in an ice
cold garage and have it heated in minutes. Where the regular heaters
can take an hour or even longer just to get warm.


----------

